# Looking for Female Rock Pigeon NJ Please Help



## thisbuds4u (Jun 4, 2012)

My children and I are still stricken with grief since the loss of our Rock Pigeon. We are desperatly looking for another Rock Pigeon but can't seem to locate on any of the adoption websites. We miss our girl and so does her other feathered friend our pet cockatiel.She would be an inside pet. Any mild gentle rock dove would do. Any ideas? There aren't any available at the shelters or adoption programs online.Thanks Barb


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you lost your pet pigeon.
Have you looked at the adoption section on this forum? There are lots of rescues up for adoption most of the time.
PM Terry or Elizabeth from Mickacoo, they might have the right bird for you.

Reti


----------



## thisbuds4u (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes I have - and I also checked petfinder, adopt-a-pet - and out own Wings of Hope ( We adoped fluffy from WOH). Good advice and I'll keep looking. Thanks so much Barb


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is you're location?


----------



## thisbuds4u (Jun 4, 2012)

Cherry Hill NJ 20 minutes east of Philadelphia


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

I can give you a 4 week old hOming pigeon
If you like
He is very small
But just about big enough to eat on his own

I'm by great adventure in jackson
If that's not to far pm me your # and I can text a photo

John FTC LOFT


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Royal Snow tumbler that is about a year old. If interested let me know.


----------

